# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Оптимальная видеокарта

## Islam

Люди добрые, помогите выбрать видеокарту по системе "качество+цена".

----------


## Clopedius

а что подразумеваешь под качеством? каждый выбирает карту по своим запросам. геймеры меняют чуть ли не каждые полгода,а то и чаще. киноманам подавай поддержку Hd и прочее. для чего берешь картуИ

----------


## Islam

хочу взять для игрушек. а кино меня пока устраивает то, что имею. для кино в принципе я планирую взять кинопроектор цифровой.

----------


## Clopedius

Для игрушек сейчас покупать с поддержкой Dx10. У NVidia флагман линейка 8800(GT и GTS), из множества вариантов предлагаемых производителями мне больше всего импанирует Bliss 8800 GT 512 Mb приличные показатели цена от 9000 тыс. и забыть о требованиях можно мин. на год. Недостатки горячая и шумная. 
У ATI недавно вышла HD 3870 X2 горячая штучка из двух 3870 с поддержкой DX 10.1 и PCI 2.0 по оправданности цены тут сложно сказать, дрова явно сыроваты, хотя потенциал у карточки очень хорош. Ну а если совсем уж заядлый геймер. Жди GeForce 9800 GX2 - девайс думаю будет чумовой.
P.S. Какая конфигурация системы, проще будет советы давать.

----------


## Botanig

сейчас у нвидия рулит 8800 Gtx.

----------


## andak

Я в октябре 2007 брал Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTX (за 19 700 руб.), всё ещё вполне устраивает. Месяц назад другу собирал комп с ATI Radeon 3850 HD (что-то около 10 000 руб.). Вполне достойно.

----------


## Mizrael

Вообщем оптимальными соотношениями есть Nvidia 8000GT (512), если немного дешевле но не сильно терять в производительности то ATI 3870. А вообще напиши конфиг машины !!! тада скажу что именно тебе нужно.

----------


## srt103

8800GT 9800GT 3870  4830.....
если бюджет слаб можно и 9600GSO или 3850 или 4670 или 1950Xt

----------

